# Paranormal help



## nhurt (Jul 30, 2014)

CALLING ALL SYDNEY-SIDERS . . . CALLING ALL SYDNEY-SIDERS . . .

G'day. I'm a pom living in Hartlepool UK.

I'm desperate for some help.

Do you believe in the paranormal ? If you don't, you could still be able to help me.

I need to contact the owners and workers of the sea-front shops in Sydney.
This is about BETTY, the BIG RED LONDON BUS, that does trips and tours about Sydney. It started doing this in the year - 2010.

DO YOU REMEMBER SOME EVENTS BETWEEN 1998 - 2000 ?

Around this time, does any Sydney shop worker remember "confused" Poms asking, "Where does the big red london bus leave from ?"

These confused Poms where told that there was NO real LONDON BUS doing tours. They replied, "But we saw this bus on TV doing Sydney tours !"

Further more, does anybody remember TAKING PART IN A TV DOCUMENTARY saying about these confused Poms ?

You see, I saw a TV documentary featuring Sydney Sea-front life. I heard about these Poms asking these questions.

I TOO SAW THAT BIG RED LONDON BUS GOING OVER THE HARBOUR BRIDGE.

I thought it strange that the Sydney people didn't know anything about the new vintage London Bus.

The series that showed me BETTY THE BUS was called - POMS IN PARADISE. I saw the whole series in 1998. It didn't feature in my TV magazine. Grandad saw this show too. He died before 2010.

HOWEVER - THIS SHOW WASN'T MADE TILL 2010 ! ! !

I need to know what this other circa-1998 Sydney seafront life documentary was called. It should start to provide us with truly outstanding evidence of the paranormal if we can find it.

PLEASE HELP.


----------



## Vakarian (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes, well...ekhem....WHAT?


----------



## nhurt (Jul 30, 2014)

YES, exactly. Isn't it weird and wonderful ? I've had lots of other TV shows appearing years before they were made. Scientifically this is impossible.

Yet, I was able to talk to my Grandad about events on this Australian show, and he died two years before it was made in 2010.

I notice you are from USA. Are you now living in Australia ?

I need Sydney-siders. Please come forward and help. And where are us POMS, that travelled all that way expecting to get a ride on BETTY, and she wasn't there till 2004.

BEST WISHES


----------

